# indigo



## hanleyfan (Nov 15, 2014)

I have bought a 3 pairs of ASH and they are all blue bar and blue check, can I get a indigo out of these without bringing in a new bird with the gene? I did a lot of reading and know what indigo looks like but now where does it say to produce it.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

No if they do not currently have and show indigo you would have to bring in a bird that does have it.


----------

